# First Bow Harvest!



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

This was my second season to bow hunt. Last year I stuck a hog, never found it, and never saw a deer due to getting a late jump on hunting.

Opening weekend this year got scrapped, so my dad, myself and his buddy got away thursday evening to try our luck.

Got up thursday afternoon and got my tripod all camo'd in and put out some corn. Cold front was supposed to roll through thursday night, ended up coming through right as we were walking out the door to head to the stands. Scratch hunting friday morning. So I hit the stand friday night, and had some good luck.

She came out to the feeder at about 10 yards, had to slowly get into position to draw and make my shot. I was nervous, and had a Good shot/Bad shot situation. Good shot part was that the first arrow hit her in the backbone and she dropped where she was standing, no tracking needed. Bad part was I had to sling another one into her to hit a lung, that put her down and out.

Good way to start off my bow hunting season. I may not even rifle hunt this year.



















Couldnt easily pull that first arrow out, so I waited till I could get some light on it to unscrew the head. Stryker G5's did good.


----------



## JHG (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats- there aint nothing that really compares to killing your first deer with a bow. I haven't rifle hunted since I killed my first, it gets in your blood.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Way to go! It is an awesome feeling!

Hitting high probably meant she jumped the string. Next time aim a little lower. It's not like shooting at a Block or other target. Even at 10 yards, a deer's reaction to the sound of the string is instantaneous. They squat down then jump up. 

Oh, and pigs are hard to kill with a bow. I've shot 3 but only found 1. The pro's on here may have a different opinion, but a fairly hard quartering away shot works best in my experience. Hit them toward the middle to back part of the ribs with the arrow traveling forward through the diaphragm. Puncture the diaphragm and its all over. Chances are you'll catch several vitals as the broadhead moves forward. Of course this is true for any animal you harvest with a stick and string.

Feel good about yourself. You got the job done and you have backstraps to show for it!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Another tip on hogs:
Hogs have a small kill zone relative to the animals size. They are tall in the shoulders, but narrow and low for the vitals. Just about any hit * up *in the shoulder will be above the heart and lungs, but looks pretty good as they leave with your arrow (lots of bones there to stop the arrow). That is why Soap like to shot his the way he does...the lung area is much taller towards the rear of the vitals area.

A couple inches behind the shoulder is about the best place to shoot one if he stays still till the arrow arrives. That of course depends on the size of the hog...you have to take that in account too...little pigs have even smaller vitals...you don't normally have to worry about that with deer because you are never shooting at the little guys.

I normally shoot low (lower third) behind the shoulder with a slight quarter away...that works most of the time...


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

congrats........sell the rifle!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Man!! I hope I am so lucky this year. I did the same on a hog last year... Capt C hit the nail on the head about shooting hogs with a bow.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the first of what is sure to be many kills. Your hooked now. Might as well sell the smoke poles.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome, Don't sell the smoke poles-we may need 'em for other reason's!:cheers:


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

congratulations on your first kill. I got my first deer this past weekend also and I am done with the rifles also.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I remember my first like it was yesterday....that is very cool for you. Congrats and I am sure there will be many more.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the harvest!!! It's an awesome feeling to get that first one down!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

It was an awsome feeling, my heart was pounding the whole walk back to camp to get the Mule.

I cant wait to get up there and try and get a buck.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Congrats on your first bow kill! Sounds just like mine. I hit high too and dropped her in her tracks. I went down and cut her throat afterwards and took a good kick to the thigh. lol. Put the rifles down for the most part since then. Good job!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Way to finish her off. Congrats on your first.


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice Going, Congrats!


----------



## Khoutx (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrads


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whats up with the gloves??? lol Nice deer. I killed my first deer with one snot but my second I hit the same exact spot you did. ihad to put a second arrow into her also. Afer her last breath she made an awful bellow as she died. I felt kinda bad for about 10 seconds then I caught a whiff of fried backstrap steaks and that all went away. I will never forget that sound though.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Whats up with the gloves??? lol Nice deer. I killed my first deer with one snot but my second I hit the same exact spot you did. ihad to put a second arrow into her also. Afer her last breath she made an awful bellow as she died. I felt kinda bad for about 10 seconds then I caught a whiff of fried backstrap steaks and that all went away. I will never forget that sound though.


The knives get all bloody, and without the gloves, they become slippery in bare hands. Plus, clean-up is easier.

I felt kinda bad as well with this one...had to sit there listening to her. But I'm picking the meat up tomorrow, and it will be oh so sweet.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Congratulations - another addict in the ranks.


----------

